# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Ищу конкурсы для детских ВИА

## РЭДА

Есть 4 разновозрастных вокально-инструментальных групп (от 10 до 15 лет). Играют очень даже неплохо, в разных стилях. Очень хочется узнать, есть ли конкурсы для них в Москве и Московской области? Кто владеет информацией, сообщите пожалуйста!

----------


## igord

Вот сюда обратитесь...

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/member.php?u=22070

----------


## Milya

У нас есть проект в Москве с 1 по 5 августа. Международный фестиваль-конкурс творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей "Фестивальный аккорд".
Есть очень интересный конкурс в Сочи (Дагомыс) летом. С открытым голосованием после каждого выступления участников. Называется "Музыкальный спринт". Там только эстрадный вокал и хореография.

----------


## РЭДА

> Вот сюда обратитесь...
> 
> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/member.php?u=22070


Спасибо, но мы были в гостях в студии "Родник". Простите, но о такой материальной базе можно только мечтать. 
У нас обычная школа,  и всё, что связано с платным участием, - нам не под силу. Хотя ребята, весьма и весьма конкурентно-способны.

----------


## Rodniki

Пардон "Родники" потому что нас много :Aga:

----------


## РЭДА

Прошу прощения, действительно недосмотрела, когда отправляла сообщение. Ещё раз прошу прощения "Родники"

----------


## Rodniki

Уважаемые руководители образовательных учреждений!
    Детская вокально-инструментальная студия «Родники» ГБОУ ЦДТ «Дебют» совместно с ГБОУ СОШ № 821 организует и проводит 10-12 апреля 2013 г. I-й открытый окружной фестиваль-конкурс школьных вокально-инструментальных ансамблей «Мой школьный ВИА»

Участие бесплатное
 заявка во вложенном файле ... http://files.mail.ru/1418E60A20B74DAD869CAC40DD8E931F  красная кнопка

присылать rodnikistudio@mail.ru

----------

